# Talk about FLASHY paint, much!?



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Wow is he ever a looker!!!!


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Thank you! I wish I could have taken more.  But my camera was full. 
He was prancing up a storm!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

GORGEOUS! 
He reminds me of my paint Indian, except he seems to have much more energy than my old boy. 









http://i28.tinypic.com/xvq52.jpg


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Next time you go to the barn you should definitely take more!!!


----------



## ivorygold1195 (May 27, 2009)

wow he is BEAUTIFUL! (o_0)


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Omg! They're like Twins! LOL Tri-color paints are lovely.
They have the same mane pattern and everything.

Are his eyes Brown too?

And I promise I will take more!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

that is a nice paint. he is beautiful.


----------



## Lori1983 (Jan 9, 2009)

LoL, he sure stands out among those bays, doesn't he? Very pretty!


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow, he is GORGEOUS!!! I have a tri-color Racking Horse, he's not as flashy though....we need more pics!


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

he is _very pretty!_ i would love to own a Tri-color paint someday!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Gotta love those Paints!!!

Yours is so beautiful, he really looks like he was strutting his stuff: )


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Unwoven said:


> Omg! They're like Twins! LOL Tri-color paints are lovely.
> They have the same mane pattern and everything.
> 
> Are his eyes Brown too?
> ...


My boy, Indian, has blue eyes!

They were so close to being twins.


----------



## PaintedHooves (Sep 29, 2008)

I demand more pictures of Romeo, that boy is quite the looker! He just stands out among those two bays.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> My boy, Indian, has blue eyes!
> 
> They were so close to being twins.


Aww Lucky! 

Romeo has brown appaloosa like eyes with the white kinda, its kinda weird, his bald face looks like its supposed to be blue! Do you ever get issues with Indian's eyes being runny alot? o.o Its quite annoying.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

RadHenry09 said:


> Gotta love those Paints!!!
> 
> Yours is so beautiful, he really looks like he was strutting his stuff: )


Hes a very dominant horse. He was telling the others hes boss . Though he had great movement here. Hes always on top of the pecking order. Crazy boy, he thinks hes a stallion.


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

PaintedHooves said:


> I demand more pictures of Romeo, that boy is quite the looker! He just stands out among those two bays.


Oh yes! I will.

And hes the only paint in the entire field. Hes quite the contraster.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Oh what an ugly horse. I'll tell ya what, you send him here to me, and I'll make sure he has a nice home and you won't have to look at him anymore  Haha, love him! I demand more photos


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Unwoven said:


> Aww Lucky!
> 
> Romeo has brown appaloosa like eyes with the white kinda, its kinda weird, his bald face looks like its supposed to be blue! *Do you ever get issues with Indian's eyes being runny alot?* o.o Its quite annoying.


When he was younger he had that problem. We don't have to worry about it anymore. 

And his eyes sound very interesting! I would love to see a picture of them. =]


----------



## Unwoven (Jul 28, 2009)

Tennessee said:


> When he was younger he had that problem. We don't have to worry about it anymore.
> 
> And his eyes sound very interesting! I would love to see a picture of them. =]


Oooh... Hm... hes only 8. Hopefully he'll get rid on the runny eyes soon, its quite annoying. :/ Its gets dirty and hard alot and pics his fur off around his eyes.


----------

